# Saul Raisin in coma!! Drug induced post-crash-



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

aul Raisin is in drug-induced coma Thursday morning in a French hospital after his condition worsened overnight following his crash in Tuesday's first stage of the Circuit de la Sarthe.

The 23-year-old Georgia resident was transported to a hospital in Angers, France, on Tuesday and was conscious and alert Wednesday, but suffered a brain hemorrhage early Thursday morning, forcing doctors to induce a coma to stabilize his condition and reduce pressure on the brain.

"The big problem is with his head. He had fallen on his face, for that he had the hematoma," Crédit Agricole team manager Roger Legeay told VeloNews. "Nothing is broken, but he had a hematoma in the brain and he his now in a coma. We don't know what happened and now we are waiting at the hospital." 

http://www.velonews.com/news/fea/9701.0.html


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Later:



> "This morning the hematoma exploded and he had a brain hemorrhage," Crédit Agricole sport director Michel Laurent told James Startt of Bicycling. "There was too much blood for the doctors to get out, so the doctors induced a coma and their diagnosis is grave and reserved. Right now he's not responding."


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow, what terrible news


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Holy crap!


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

apparently he had an epileptic episode before he crashed - something he hadn't had in 3 years.

He's a real talent - let's hope he has a speedy recovery


----------



## Asiago (Jan 28, 2004)

*Bad news*



Bianchigirl said:


> apparently he had an epileptic episode before he crashed - something he hadn't had in 3 years.
> 
> He's a real talent - let's hope he has a speedy recovery


An epileptic episode? I haven't heard that anywhere. Where is that info coming from?

I'm really bummed. I've been following Saul and was looking forward to his ride in the Giro. Now I'm just looking forward to him riding again.

Get well soon, Saul.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Asiago said:


> An epileptic episode? I haven't heard that anywhere. Where is that info coming from?
> 
> I'm really bummed. I've been following Saul and was looking forward to his ride in the Giro. Now I'm just looking forward to him riding again.
> 
> Get well soon, Saul.


There's a blurb about it on the Daily Peloton:

http://www.dailypeloton.com/displayarticle.asp?pk=9141

L'equipe reported that Roger Legeay was by his bedside and they were able to communicate with each other until Saul's cerebral eodema worsened and he was either put into, or went into, a coma.

I hope that Saul will make a speedy recovery. He's a tough guy. He had a bad crash last year and he forced himself back on the bike and managed to make a strong comeback, evident in his strong ride during the Worlds.

Saul really is one of the most promising of the young American riders in Europe right now. He seems to have the talent, the will, and the right attitude to do very well. He's in Credit Agricole, and seems to manage to get along with all the staff and other riders and integrate well into the pro ranks, all by the time he is 23!

Let's hope that this sad episode passes quickly and we can see him race again in the near future!

Saul, if you're reading this at all, best of luck in your recovery!! Unfortunately I am also familiar with similar injuries as what you have right now, but fortunately in my case I didn't have a haetoma. I hope that your healing will be even faster than mine was.


----------



## Tomwd3 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Raisin's Condition*

What horrible news.
That latest news release sounds bad.
I sure hope they can get him stabilized.
Best Wishes.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Bianchigirl said:


> apparently he had an epileptic episode before he crashed - something he hadn't had in 3 years.
> 
> He's a real talent - let's hope he has a speedy recovery


What is your source of the above statement?


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

The last updates were quite bad and it sounds more like the question is whether he will ever come out of it and be able to walk and talk rather than if he will ride or race. I'm hoping for yet another cycling miracle comeback story.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

From procycling.com.

"According to others members of the Crédit Agricole staff, speaking to procycling at the Sarthe race, Raisin is believed to have caused the crash that led to him being hospitalised, and riders who were close to the American at the time have said that he appeared to be in a trance-like state before he crashed. The American suffered an epileptic fit on the Ronde de l'Isard race three years ago, when only quick action by Crédit Agricole espoirs team manager Lionel Marie prevented him choking on his tongue. It is suspected Raisin had a similar attack on Tuesday."


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

mtbbmet said:


> From procycling.com.
> 
> "According to others members of the Crédit Agricole staff, speaking to procycling at the Sarthe race, Raisin is believed to have caused the crash that led to him being hospitalised, and riders who were close to the American at the time have said that he appeared to be in a trance-like state before he crashed. The American suffered an epileptic fit on the Ronde de l'Isard race three years ago, when only quick action by Crédit Agricole espoirs team manager Lionel Marie prevented him choking on his tongue. It is suspected Raisin had a similar attack on Tuesday."


I read that an epileptic seizure was thought to the cause of the crash somewhere as well maybe cyclingnews.com or velonews.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

*latest as of 1pm 04.06.06*

From Velonews-

After the surgery, doctors said his condition has "stabilized," but cautioned that he remained in a coma and admitted they won't know a full prognosis for "another 10 days." 

"There's no longer a risk to his life," Crédit Agricole team physician Dr. Menard told AFP. "His condition has stabilized. The reduction of pressure on his brain no longer threatens his breathing and cardiac activity."


----------



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

This is just awful. I've worked with kids who have epilepsy and when they go down, they go down hard. I can't imagine what it would be like riding a bike, especially at speed. Good to see he has stablized--continued good thoughts and prayers for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

*One of the nice guys..*



Coolhand said:


> aul Raisin is in drug-induced coma Thursday morning in a French hospital after his condition worsened overnight following his crash in Tuesday's first stage of the Circuit de la Sarthe.
> 
> The 23-year-old Georgia resident was transported to a hospital in Angers, France, on Tuesday and was conscious and alert Wednesday, but suffered a brain hemorrhage early Thursday morning, forcing doctors to induce a coma to stabilize his condition and reduce pressure on the brain.
> 
> ...


Bad news but since this post it already sounds like things are getting better. Saul Raisin is a very nice guy with a good sense of humor and great attitude. My thoughts and prayers are with him.


----------



## the spyder (Feb 15, 2004)

The injury is very serious and the ramifications are also not good. If the coma was truly induced by his physicians he may yet ride again. If was due to the injury continuuing to further itself, he may yet lead a normal life, but riding again may not be in the cars. God Speed to him


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

the spyder said:


> The injury is very serious and the ramifications are also not good. If the coma was truly induced by his physicians he may yet ride again.


Also his epilepsy could be the end of his racing career even if there isn't debilitating brain damage from the haemorrhage. I think the risk of future seizures would put both himself and the rest of the peloton in too much danger. I don't know how certain doctors could be that medication would prevent seizures in the future, especially since he's already been diagnosed and whatever treatment he's been receiving didn't stop this seizure and it's only luck that prevented him from taking out a bunch of other riders when he went down.

Very sad news for someone with so much promise.


----------



## OrangeCat (Apr 7, 2005)

It is not over yet.. Saul will fight back. 
Come on Saul!


----------



## OrangeCat (Apr 7, 2005)

some news here: http://www.bicirace.com/news/special/20060406RaisinThoughts.html
but, nothing too new.

Question, if they induce the coma, can they then bring him out of the coma? I think the answer is "no".


----------



## MedBiker (Oct 1, 2005)

Although I'm no expert in the matter, I'm pretty sure that they can bring him out of the coma. The coma is induced for the sole purpose of allowing the brain time to recover. Without inducing the coma, the pressure inside the brain can continue to increase from resultant traumatic swelling which can eventually result in herniation and death.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

*from Velo News*



Asiago said:


> An epileptic episode? I haven't heard that anywhere. Where is that info coming from?
> 
> I'm really bummed. I've been following Saul and was looking forward to his ride in the Giro. Now I'm just looking forward to him riding again.
> 
> Get well soon, Saul.


On Friday afternoon, VeloNews spoke with Crédit Agricole team doctor Dr. Joel Menard about Raisin's condition.
http://www.velonews.com/news/fea/9707.0.html

Here's the part on the epileptic

VN.com: There have been some reports that Saul is epileptic ... 

DJM: He is not epileptic. 

VN.com: He crashed at the Ronde de l'Isard in 2003 - was that caused by a seizure? 

DJM: He fell in 2003 and lost consciousness, but that fall was less serious than the one now. People are saying he's epileptic, but he's not.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*Thinking about Saul*

I am not neccessarily a religious person, but I am praying for Saul.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

OrangeCat said:


> some news here: http://www.bicirace.com/news/special/20060406RaisinThoughts.html
> but, nothing too new.
> 
> Question, if they induce the coma, can they then bring him out of the coma? I think the answer is "no".



The answer is YES.


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

OrangeCat said:


> Question, if they induce the coma, can they then bring him out of the coma? I think the answer is "no".


 In traumatic brain injury cases people are often sedated to prevent agitation, stress, pain, etc. They are also sedated so they can be placed on ventilators for breathing assistance and to undergo surgical procedures. This is not a true "comatose" state. This is a fully reversable process. Simply by removing the sedative drug, the "drug induced coma" is reversed and the patient awakens. 



Fredke said:


> Also his epilepsy could be the end of his racing career even if there isn't debilitating brain damage from the haemorrhage. I think the risk of future seizures would put both himself and the rest of the peloton in too much danger. I don't know how certain doctors could be that medication would prevent seizures in the future, especially since he's already been diagnosed and whatever treatment he's been receiving didn't stop this seizure and it's only luck that prevented him from taking out a bunch of other riders when he went down.


 Regarding a possible seizure disorder, if it really exists in this case, many people lead productive lives while taking anti-seizure medications. Riding a bike while on seizure mediction is no more dangerous then driving a car while on seizure medication. This in no way should prevent someone from competing, as long as the seizures are well-controlled on the medications.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Fattybiker said:


> In traumatic brain injury cases people are often sedated to prevent agitation, stress, pain, etc. They are also sedated so they can be placed on ventilators for breathing assistance and to undergo surgical procedures. This is not a true "comatose" state. This is a fully reversable process. Simply by removing the sedative drug, the "drug induced coma" is reversed and the patient awakens.
> 
> 
> Regarding a possible seizure disorder, if it really exists in this case, many people lead productive lives while taking anti-seizure medications. Riding a bike while on seizure mediction is no more dangerous then driving a car while on seizure medication. This in no way should prevent someone from competing, as long as the seizures are well-controlled on the medications.




most are prob thinking grand mal, which I doubt is what Raisin is afflicted with


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

*I'm not religious, so I ask...*

If there was a "God", then he would have known about the accident before it happened and could have stopped it? ? ? 



Just hope he some damn good Doctors!!! Hang in there Saul!


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Too bad!*

This is devastating. If the kid suffers from a seizure disorder, then, I do not believe that road racing is a suitable and safe option, unfortunately, due to the increased risk for injury to self and others. Does the UCI and the respective pro cycling governing bodies have any rules regarding this issue? No one can predict or prevent a seizure, but we can try to minimize the chances/odds for an occurrence with an effective medication(s) regime, and limiting the opportunities for serious or fatal injury by forbidding engaging in such an activity, like driving a motor vehicle, or racing a bicycle at speeds similar to a motor vehicle.My heart, prayers and condolences go to this promising cycling professional, to his teammates,coaches and his family/loved ones.May the Lord God Most High bless him and keep him safe, with an expeditious and remarkable/complete recovery.


Dwayne Barry said:


> I read that an epileptic seizure was thought to the cause of the crash somewhere as well maybe cyclingnews.com or velonews.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

MedBiker said:


> Without inducing the coma, the pressure inside the brain can continue to increase from resultant traumatic swelling which can eventually result in herniation and death.


No, that's what the steroids are for.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

*A bit of physiology*

First, I'm really sorry to hear about Saul. This is serious. I don't know the extent of his brain injury, but an injured brain usually swells. The trouble is that it is encased in this hard, immoble box called a skull, so there is very little room for it to expand. As the brain tissue expands, it takes up the space that the blood vessles used to occupy, effectively squashing them flat. This limits blood flow and oxygen to the brain, further damaging it. This causes further inflamation and swelling. Steroids are given to combat inflamation. If the swelling is bad, Mannitol is often given which helps to draw water out of the brain tissue. Sometimes they even have to do surgery to open up the skull to allow the brain to expand without pinching off its own blood supply

There are a few things that can cause the innitial injury and swelling. A subdural or epidural hematoma (blood cloot) between the brain and the skull can take up space, squashing the brain and starting the cycle. Sometimes the surgeons will operate to remove this blood clot and stop the bleeding if they can. Sometimes the brain tissue can be bruised and get small internal bleeding in the grey and white matter. This can also cause swelling. Sometimes all it takes is a good bump or shake to cause a sheering type force which can effectively sheer off the wiring in the brain. This can also cause swelling.

Medicines are sometimes given to sedate someone with a brain injury when there is a concern about increased intracranial pressure. Being agitated will cause the pressure in the brain to rise, so keeping them calm and quite is very important. Sometimes no meds will be given and the person's mental status monitored closely if they are not in a coma. However, if they are agitated and combattive, they will often be sedated and placed on a ventilator just to control the situation. This is often what is referred to as a drug-induced coma. Assuming that their neurologic conditiion doesn't deteriorate, it is completely reversible simply by turning off the meds.

If the swelling gets too bad, the swollen brain has to go somewhere, so it squeezes itself out the major holes in the skull where the nerves (spinal chord) come out (foramen magnum) or over the tough membrane which separates the cerebrum from the cerebellum. This can compress various nerves and blood vessesl, further exacerbating the problem. If the part of the brain that controlls breathing becomes compressed, breathing function stops and the brain dies. Breathing function can still be maintained on a ventilator and the heart can still pump without a signal from the brain, so the rest of the body can be kept alive for quite a while on artificial support, but brain is dead and the person is declared brain dead.

I join others in praying for his complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## supercrank (Feb 20, 2004)

*No steroids*



FatTireFred said:


> No, that's what the steroids are for.


Steroids are generally not used in traumatic brain injury, since the preponderance of the literature suggests either no benefit or an increased risk of death with their use. However, corticosteroids are utilized to decrease the swelling surrounding tumors in the brain, and there are also some weak data to support their use in ruptured cerebral aneurysms.

As others have mentioned, Raisin was most likely placed in a medication (usually pentobarbital) induced coma to reduce intracranial pressure. This is of course totally reversible when the medication is discontinued. This is usually a 2nd or 3rd line measure however, so the fact that it is being used is an indication of the severity of the injury, though practice patterns in France may differ from those in the US.

As for the epilepsy issue, it's an interesting topic though perhaps we're getting ahead of ourselves. I haven't read anything about this recent event other than that he was in "a trance like state," which could be anything from a partial complex seizure to just plain spacing out... As far as the episode from 3 years ago, the sketchy reports I've heard 3rd hand don't clarify whether the seizure actually caused the crash or was caused by the head trauma.

Take care, Saul-- I hope you have a swift and full recovery!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*Epilepsy claim*

There's an update on VeloNews which quoted the Credit Agricole team doctor Joel Menard:

VN.com: There have been some reports that Saul is epileptic ...

DJM: He is not epileptic.

VN.com: He crashed at the Ronde de l'Isard in 2003 - was that caused by a seizure?

DJM: He fell in 2003 and lost consciousness, but that fall was less serious than the one now. People are saying he's epileptic, but he's not.

http://www.velonews.com/news/fea/9707.0.html


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*I'd disagree..*

Regarding a possible seizure disorder, if it really exists in this case, many people lead productive lives while taking anti-seizure medications. Riding a bike while on seizure mediction is no more dangerous then driving a car while on seizure medication. This in no way should prevent someone from competing, as long as the seizures are well-controlled on the medications.[/QUOTE]


to a point....in fact riding a bike, without a protective steel cage of a car, is inherently more dangerous. car comes to coasting stop, possibly hitting other cars, runnin off the road, etc..with a seatbelt, airbag, and crumple zones, the driver will most likely survive without a traumatic facial hematoma at reasonable speed. on a bike, at "reasonable" race speed...the outcome will be what you have with Saul, if not worse..

I mean, seriously, would you like your next airline pilot to be on anti-seizure medication? I'm not sayin Raisin shouldn't race, but if this condition is true to exist, he inherently puts others at risk and obviously endangers his own life a bit. I'm pulling for the guy, don't get me wrong, that sh*t is tragic, but I don't think competitive bike racing may be in this guys future after severe brain injury... but that's just me talking from the standpoint of having a good friend endure the lifelong complications of a similar injury...


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*this agnostic says the notion..*



SlowBikeRacer said:


> If there was a "God", then he would have known about the accident before it happened and could have stopped it? ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope he some damn good Doctors!!! Hang in there Saul!



of a participatory "god" is ridiculous first of all. the standard of care for intracranial injury is extraordinarily high nowadays if they acted quickly enough and if the injury happend in less critical areas of the brain. its all WHERE the injury took place unfortunately. 

for all of you who chose occasionally to not wear helmets...PUT ONE ON.


----------

